# Neue Games-Sendung "Game plus"



## RoyalSandwitch (27. März 2015)

[size=+2]GAME plus[/size]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mit GAME plus haben die Rocketbeans aus Hamburg ein neues Format für alle Gaming-Enthusiasten geschaffen. Die Show beschäftigt sich und euch mit allem, was aktuell in der Spielewelt für Aufsehen oder auch Stirnrunzeln sorgt. Als Moderatoren führen Simon und Dennis durch Programm. Mit viel Witz und Erfahrung, aber auch mit einer gehörigen Portion Spontaneität und Streitlust diskutieren die beiden aktuelle Trailer und stellen ihre persönlichen Most Wanteds an der Wall of Hype vor.

Ach ja: und ganz nebenbei denken sie sich auch noch eigene Spiele aus. GAME plus wird ab sofort wöchentlich und zwar jeden Samstag um 20:15 Uhr auf dem Twitch-Kanal der Raketenbohnen zu sehen sein.

*WO:* RocketBeansTV
*WANN:* immer Samstags um 20:15 Uhr

*Bisherige Folgen:*


Spoiler



Folge 001 - GAME plus | #1 | Unreal Tournament | Star Citizen | Wall of Hype | PC vs. Konsole - 28.03.2015
Folge 002 - GAME plus | #2 | Enderal (Skyrim Mod) | VR - Gut oder schlecht? | EVE: Valkyrie - 11.04.2015
Folge 003 - GAME plus | #3 | The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | Grafikdemos | Sexszenen in Videospielen - 18.04.2015
Folge 004 - GAME plus | #4 | Star Wars: Battlefront | Open World | Verschollene Perlen - 25.04.2015


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (29. März 2015)

*AW: Game One Nachfolger GAME plus  auf Twitch*

_Folge 001 - GAME plus | #1 | Unreal Tournament | Star Citizen | Wall of Hype | PC vs. Konsole - 28.03.2015 _hinzugefügt.


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (11. April 2015)

*AW: Game One Nachfolger GAME plus  auf Twitch*

Nach der Pause am Osterwochenende geht es Heute um 20:15 Uhr mit der 2. Folge Game+ weiter.


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (12. April 2015)

*AW: Game One Nachfolger GAME plus  auf Twitch*

Folge 002 - GAME plus | #2 | Enderal (Skyrim Mod) | VR - Gut oder schlecht? | EVE: Valkyrie - 11.04.2015 hinzugefügt.


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (19. April 2015)

*AW: Game One Nachfolger GAME plus  auf Twitch*

Folge 003 - GAME plus | #3 | The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt | Grafikdemos | Sexszenen in Videospielen - 18.04.2015 hinzugefügt.


----------



## RoyalSandwitch (27. April 2015)

Folge 004 - GAME plus | #4 | Star Wars: Battlefront | Open World | Verschollene Perlen - 25.04.2015 hinzugefügt.


----------

